# Metro North Takes Delivery Of 2 M7 Trainsets



## AlanB (Dec 25, 2003)

> Metro-North Railroad employees began unwrapping two big, shiny and costly gifts for commuters this week, but it will be another three months before riders get to try them.
> The sleek, stainless-steel presents are the first two M7 trains, which will be joined by dozens more during the coming months as the railroad replaces its oldest trains.


The full story from the Journal News. Thanks to OTOL for finding this story.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Dec 26, 2003)

On what Metro North Train lines can I see the test run of this M7 Cars?


----------



## AlanB (Dec 26, 2003)

Well since the news story doesn't say, I have no idea what line. My guess however is that they will test on all three lines. Especially since it won't be just one test run, but many test runs.


----------



## tp49 (Dec 27, 2003)

The article never mentioned whether there were pantographs on one set so if there aren't I wouldn't anticipate seeing any M-7's on the New Haven Branch anytime soon. Also, I wonder then if MN has returned the M-7's they had on loan from the LIRR.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 27, 2003)

tp49 said:


> The article never mentioned whether there were pantographs on one set so if there aren't I wouldn't anticipate seeing any M-7's on the New Haven Branch anytime soon.


Good point, I completely forgot about that little detail. In fact I rather doubt that they do have pants. If memory serves the State of Connecticut wouldn't contribute money towards new cars. So these new M7's will only run within New York State.

Last I heard CT was going to overhaul many of the existing cars, instead. I don't think that new cars for the New Haven ever got past the design phase.



tp49 said:


> Also, I wonder then if MN has returned the M-7's they had on loan from the LIRR.


Haven't heard, but I'd guess that they have. After all MN has no need for them now, since they've got their own toys to play with. :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Dec 27, 2003)

tp49 said:


> Also, I wonder then if MN has returned the M-7's they had on loan from the LIRR.


TP,

I asked someone that I know through another board, who works for MN. He tells me that the LIRR cars that Metro North borrowed for testing, have been returned to Plattsburg. Plattsburg, is where the assembly plant is and those cars will be refitted with LIRR shoes instead of the MN shoes they currently have.

Additionally some interior work apparently needs to be done. Once that work is completed, the cars will be returned to the LIRR for regular service.

My source also tells me that the article is somewhat misleading, in that MN only received two cars, not two trains. They will test the 2 cars for the next month or two, before they start accepting delivery of additional cars.

Then the cars should start arriving at the rate of 6 per week or so. Even then, each new car will receive a 1,000 mile shakedown before it is accepted. He also tells me that the first two complete trains will probably run only for crew training and testing for at least a month.

So based upon that, it will probably be early April or May, before passengers start to enjoy the new trains.


----------



## tp49 (Dec 28, 2003)

I was beginning to suspect that the author was referring to cars and not trains when she said each train cost $1.8 million a piece, they wish that to be true. Thanks for the follow up info.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Dec 31, 2003)

One Question you hope the M7 Cars will in service in the spring of next year on the MTA Metro North Railroad Train Routes on the Hudson line and on Harlem line?


----------



## AlanB (Dec 31, 2003)

Well that's what Metro North is hoping for, that they will have at least one or two trains in service by spring.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jan 6, 2004)

When the older MU Cars will be out of service?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 6, 2004)

> The sleek, stainless-steel presents are the first two M7 trains, which will be joined by dozens more during the coming months as the railroad replaces its oldest trains.


According the quote above, from the story that I linked to in my first post, the old cars will go out of service as the new ones arrive. Delivery of the new cars will take place of the next year or two.


----------



## Viewliner (Jan 6, 2004)

Ricardo the February 2004 article of Trains Magazine mentions the Viewliners and M7's, perhaps you should get a copy of that for reference.


----------

